# Outboard question



## THUMPER144 (Apr 21, 2016)

Have a new to me 1985 Johnson 60/40 with outboard jet conversion on it. Grease coming out(see pic). What's the cause/fix? Which grease should I be using?


----------



## JL8Jeff (Apr 21, 2016)

That hose is supposed to be on that fitting. You take it off to pump in new grease and a little old grease should come out the hose. If the hose is cracked, I could see it leaking. The house could be cross threaded possibly but I would check the hose first to look for cracks. I just had to cut mine back because of a crack but I never had that much grease come out. You need to clean that all up and then start pumping new grease in to make sure there is grease in there to protect the bearing.


----------



## THUMPER144 (Apr 21, 2016)

Thank you. Which grease is recommended? I do apologize, jets are foreign to me still.


----------



## THUMPER144 (Apr 21, 2016)

OK....took a pretty good look at the rubber boot. There is a relief hole at the top that I'm guessing is to let excess grease out. I pinched off the opening and squeezed the rubber boot pretty well and it seemed to have no other leaks. It is kept in place with a zip tie which seems tone on pretty tight, as it was letting no air or grease out either when I squeezed the boot. The boot seems very pliable and soft. It seemed as if a ton of grease came out, don't know if it may look like more than it actually is, but it sure looked to me like that unit can hold a bunch of grease. Any thoughts??


----------



## JL8Jeff (Apr 22, 2016)

Here's a picture of the low pressure grease gun you want to use along with a tube of grease (I got this off the web). I'm using the Quicksilver multi-purpose 2-4-C marine lubricant. The gun is a Jiffy grease gun. When you say "boot", are you referring to the hose? I can't see from your picture what is on your unit. Here's a picture showing the lower jet unit and you can see the hose for the grease fitting (just above the blue arrow). You need to make sure the hose is on securely when you run and then pump fresh grease in after every time you run to make sure no water gets inside. Pump the grease slowly with the low pressure gun or you could blow out the seal which would result in the bearing failure.


----------



## THUMPER144 (Apr 22, 2016)

Thanks for the pics. Maybe mine is older. It is on a 1985 Johnson and I presume it was on there since new. Zero marks, scratches, scuffs on the unit. The starter looks like it's never been used. I'm pretty sure this unit sat most of its life. The only external thing I'm seeing is that the motor cowling is cracked from it falling while in storage. Anyway, my jet unit has an exposed zirk fitting on the front and the rear has a boot that looks like one that would go over a shock absorber on a car(smaller of course). This "boot" has a area on top that allows grease to come out, but it lists ton when I took it out for the first time. Wondering if I should loop a rubber hose from one to the other and get rid of the boot?


----------



## JL8Jeff (Apr 22, 2016)

I wouldn't even run it with that boot. If grease is coming out, then water could be getting in. You need to get the correct hose then I would make sure it has enough grease in it before running it again.


----------



## THUMPER144 (Apr 22, 2016)

Agreed. Will see if I can find hose to fit it and some small clamps. Or should I be buying something more specific?


----------



## JL8Jeff (Apr 23, 2016)

There is a custom hose that screws into the jet housing and it has a special end that presses onto the zirk fitting. www.outboardjets.com sells the hose under part # 975 and I think it's around $20-$25. Here is the hose for my 1994 Mercury 60/45 jet but this is overpriced. 

https://www.boats.net/parts/detail/merc/M-827490.html


----------



## THUMPER144 (Apr 23, 2016)

Will order one asap. Ordered the grease and hickamajigger to fit on end of grease tube. Thank you so much for taking time to educate me. I really appreciate it.


----------

